# This needs to be said! This forum is run by and worked by Uber employees.



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Have no doubt this forum is run by uber and also they have uber employees as members who snark here and kinda make themselves known by the way they play. You all feel free to bash me. I'm ok with that, but know this forum is run by Uber and all admins are uber. I know many know this, but a few have no idea what is going on. 
I have no problem with uber running a forum, but I do have a big issue with uber not having a phone number.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

are you on the weed!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think it has ever been a secret. You are just figuring this out now?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I don't think it has ever been a secret. You are just figuring this out now?


Yea I mean the name Uber is right in the title of the board, gotta be run by Uber. Uber Prople, it's sort of like the Virtual HR office for Uber. With swearing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thanx man for the heads up! I've been ranting from day one that Uber is Devil Incorporated. Now this forum too!
What a brilliant idea by Lucifer Inc!
Run a forum, make it the biggest community of Drivers on the net, and let em all connect to help and better inform each other, rant about Uber's deceptive practices, shine a light on the Race to the Bottom Rate Cuts and hopefully take some collective action to try to counter act it!
Excellent!








Pacdog said:


> Have no doubt this forum is run by uber and also they have uber employees as members who snark here and kinda make themselves known by the way they play. You all feel free to bash me. I'm ok with that, but know this forum is run by Uber and all admins are uber. I know many know this, but a few have no idea what is going on.
> I have no problem with uber running a forum, but I do have a big issue with uber not having a phone number.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Thanx man for the heads up!


Excellent post.
It's somewhat sad that people actually believe some of these things.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Have no doubt this forum is run by uber and also they have uber employees as members who snark here and kinda make themselves known by the way they play. You all feel free to bash me. I'm ok with that, but know this forum is run by Uber and all admins are uber. I know many know this, but a few have no idea what is going on.
> I have no problem with uber running a forum, but I do have a big issue with uber not having a phone number.


You are misplaced with this viewpoint, many are working very hard to get the message out to the media about the plight of Uber driver worldwide. Your help in a positive way would be helpful is it a very big task.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Thanx man for the heads up! I've been ranting from day one that Uber is Devil Incorporated. Now this forum too!
> What a brilliant idea by Lucifer Inc!
> Run a forum, make it the biggest community of Drivers on the net, and let em all connect to help and better inform each other, rant about Uber's deceptive practices, shine a light on the Race to the Bottom Rate Cuts and hopefully take some collective action to try to counter act it!
> Excellent!


Should have used this word in there:

*Diabolical!*


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm sure. Many of u suspect...nothing is as it seems


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

What happened to farlance? Haven't seen any posts from them in awhile?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Russell said:


> I'm sure. Many of u suspect...nothing is as it seems
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> To contact me


I'm not sure if your mysterious ways help in this regard.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

When playing chess it is he who can plan the most moves ahead wins 

There is a reason why this is THE only Uber chat site I have joined 

There is a reason behind everything I do... or at least I keep telling myself that lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Russell said:


> When playing chess it is he who can plan the most moves ahead wins
> 
> There is a reason why this is THE only Uber chat site I have joined
> 
> There is a reason behind everything I do... or at least I keep telling myself that lol


There you go again!
What's to say that you don't consider Drivers just Pawns in your plans?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

you will soon see. I do more than I expect of anyone else 

My actions speak for themselves 

Actions re Uber about to start


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is an open forum in a Free Country.
I wish you good luck, Russell!


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

PS. I love your line... as remember. every pawn can become the most powerful piece on the board


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone have any actual evidence of this?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Does anyone have any actual evidence of this?


The real owner of this site is masked by a Canadian service named Contact Privacy Inc
Your guess is as good as any.

Domain Name: UBERPEOPLE.NET
Registry Domain ID: 1854019188_DOMAIN_NET-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.tucows.com
Registrar URL: http://tucowsdomains.com
Updated Date: 2014-04-09 13:12:29
Creation Date: 2014-04-09 17:00:29
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2015-04-09 17:00:29
Registrar: TUCOWS, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 69
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4165350123
Reseller: StableHost.com
Reseller: [email protected]
Reseller: 866-945-6952
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited
Registry Registrant ID:
Registrant Name: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0137185509
Registrant Organization: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0137185509
Registrant Street: 96 Mowat Ave
Registrant City: Toronto
Registrant State/Province: ON
Registrant Postal Code: M6K 3M1
Registrant Country: CA
Registrant Phone: +1.4165385457
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax:
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID:
Admin Name: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0137185509
Admin Organization: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0137185509
Admin Street: 96 Mowat Ave
Admin City: Toronto
Admin State/Province: ON
Admin Postal Code: M6K 3M1
Admin Country: CA
Admin Phone: +1.4165385457
Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax:
Admin Fax Ext:
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID:
Tech Name: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0137185509
Tech Organization: Contact Privacy Inc. Customer 0137185509
Tech Street: 96 Mowat Ave
Tech City: Toronto
Tech State/Province: ON
Tech Postal Code: M6K 3M1
Tech Country: CA
Tech Phone: +1.4165385457
Tech Phone Ext:
Tech Fax:
Tech Fax Ext:
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: NS2.STABLEHOST.COM
Name Server: NS1.STABLEHOST.COM
DNSSEC: Unsigned
URL of the ICANN WHOIS Data Problem Reporting System: http://wdprs.internic.net/
>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2014-04-09 13:12:29 <<


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

If they can get you asking the wrong questions, they don't have to worry about answers.
*Thomas Pynchon, Gravity's Rainbow*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

If you would know who controls you see who you may not criticise.
*Tacitus*


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

uberlady said:


> What happened to farlance? Haven't seen any posts from them in awhile?


He still pops on and reads according to his profile... Hasn't contributed posting much in the past 10 days or so. I don't blame him to be honest, as he's been the subject of troll threads, accusations etc..... But then again, anybody that posts regularly usually gets the same eventually...


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't care who run this forum uber or other , but 100% understand uber is robotic company_ no phone only text and email and I never call or answer uber rider only text ._


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to the Blair Uber Project.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Blocking the 'real owner's info' just means whoever started the site paid a few more dolars to the registrar/hosting company.

I wouldn't put anything past Uber in terms of foul play or sketchy actions, but I don't see much reason for them to facilitate Uber drivers talking with each other. The only benefit they could have is being able to access our email addresses, if we used the same ones on our driver's account.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ara said:


> I don't care who run this forum uber or other , but 100% understand uber is robotic company_ no phone only text and email and I never call or answer uber rider only text ._


By swearing off calling and answering your pax, you are fashioning yourself into Uber's robotic mold! Give that some thought.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't really care who owns this site...


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

"I don't care who run this forum uber or other , but 100% understand uber is robotic company_ no phone only text and email and I never call or answer uber rider only text ."_



chi1cabby said:


> By swearing off calling and answering your pax, you are fashioning yourself into Uber's robotic mood! Give that some thought.


You can understand that gibberish?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

philasuburb said:


> "I don't care who run this forum uber or other , but 100% understand uber is robotic company_ no phone only text and email and I never call or answer uber rider only text ."_
> 
> You can understand that gibberish?


Mood was typo for mold.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Mood was typo for mold.


I understood your post, just wasn't sure about Ara's ---> "I don't care who run this forum uber or other , but 100% understand uber is robotic company_ no phone only text and email and I never call or answer uber rider only text ."_


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Ara, how long have you been driving for Uber?

In what city?

I never call pax, but I will text or answer before I cancel.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Umm... Hello. 

Yes, they are monitoring this site... doesn't it seem convenient that:
Waybill masks destination, a few days after its on this site
Pax ratings are masked, after a long tipping 1 start rant thread was on this site
Emails to driver for low acceptance rates after a thread about manipulating the surge.

I almost think the best thing to do is to not even post anything insightful about what uber can do to **** us next.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> The real owner of this site is masked by a Canadian service named Contact Privacy Inc
> Your guess is as good as any.
> 
> Domain Name: UBERPEOPLE.NET
> ...


Look at that! Eletro Fuzz moonlights as a Private Investigator!!!

Thanks for the info EL F! I guess we shouldn't fear anything Canadian. .....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I just love my new Uber office. 3 different paint colors and contrasting trim. Man, they must have spent a fortune on this incredible office furniture. This damn leather office chair sure in comfy though.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

The OP is merely spreading FUD; pure and simple.


----------



## UberDriver181 (Sep 17, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Have no doubt this forum is run by uber and also they have uber employees as members who snark here and kinda make themselves known by the way they play. You all feel free to bash me. I'm ok with that, but know this forum is run by Uber and all admins are uber. I know many know this, but a few have no idea what is going on.
> I have no problem with uber running a forum, but I do have a big issue with uber not having a phone number.


Would you create a new forum, There is no interfernce of Uber or there employees


----------



## uberX57er (Sep 16, 2014)

It would be worth put the miles and the gas and the wear and tare on my c AR as I originally started to do 8 and a half months ago, except the price difference with uber still taking 20% plus getting rid of the 1.00 safety fee and already charging people 10.00 bucks for the phone the trips I do get only make up for the gas I've spent in a week of ubering and I have a corolla and a camry. It's becoming not worth it. I've sent emails and stated how I've felt and have not received any responses from them. Especially since I started they were only taking 5%. I like working for uber but it's making it worse in the pay then it is working at my regular job.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jennifer v. said:


> It would be worth put the miles and the gas and the wear and tare on my c AR as I originally started to do 8 and a half months ago, except the price difference with uber still taking 20% plus getting rid of the 1.00 safety fee and already charging people 10.00 bucks for the phone the trips I do get only make up for the gas I've spent in a week of ubering and I have a corolla and a camry. It's becoming not worth it. I've sent emails and stated how I've felt and have not received any responses from them. Especially since I started they were only taking 5%. I like working for uber but it's making it worse in the pay then it is working at my regular job.


Send another email to Uber. Here is some context of what Uber said at three time of the rate cuts. Use it as your reference.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/hey-uber-continue-to-closely-monitor-my-earnings.2345/


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll get to the bottom of it if everyone is really concerned - I shall do my thing once I have had what I consider to be enough replies to my post - FREE TRIP TO AUSTRALIA - 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/win-a-free-all-expenses-trip-to-sydney-australia.3658/


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

This is just a rinky dink forum. I would have thought there be an original poster/moderator at the start of it. 

It didn't just sprout users out of nowhere. 

Are any posters here from the beginning? 

Wierd.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey guys, @uberpeople.net members, if you don't like this forum for any reasons, or don't wanna post here, you can just log off, and still have access to everything this forum has to offer!
Enough of this paranoia!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Have no doubt this forum is run by uber and also they have uber employees as members who snark here and kinda make themselves known by the way they play. You all feel free to bash me. I'm ok with that, but know this forum is run by Uber and all admins are uber. I know many know this, but a few have no idea what is going on.
> I have no problem with uber running a forum, but I do have a big issue with uber not having a phone number.


really ?? I am so shocked...


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

They are hiding, Uber is using Canada to mask their web-site where people can post that they hate working for them. It's all a marketing stunt. Everyone is in on it, but you. You are being filmed right now, everyone is an actor. Everything you know is a lie.

Have you ever seen The Truman Show?!


ElectroFuzz said:


> The real owner of this site is masked by a Canadian service named Contact Privacy Inc
> Your guess is as good as any.
> 
> Domain Name: UBERPEOPLE.NET
> ...


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> They are hiding, Uber is using Canada to mask their web-site where people can post that they hate working for them. It's all a marketing stunt. Everyone is in on it, but you. You are being filmed right now, everyone is an actor. Everything you know is a lie.
> 
> Have you ever seen The Truman Show?!


OK, seriously, I don't know who owns this site and I don't care
but I hope Uber at least monitors it.

When I complain I want to be heard!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

FNORD


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey guys, @uberpeople.net members, if you don't like this forum for any reasons, or don't wanna post here, you can just log off, and still have access to everything this forum has to offer!
> Enough of this paranoia!


I still love the view from my new Uber office.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> This is just a rinky dink forum. I would have thought there be an original poster/moderator at the start of it.
> 
> It didn't just sprout users out of nowhere.
> 
> ...


To be honest, the lifespan of an Uber driver is very short. There are a couple of posters here that were around from the start or close to it, but most of the early members here have moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> To be honest, the lifespan of an Uber driver is very short. There are a couple of posters here that were around from the start or close to it, but most of the early members here have moved on to greener pastures.


Which is exactly what Uber is counting on. I think they don't want us to stick around, because we're more likely to organize the longer we're around. They're counting on people just walking away and being replaced instead of sticking it out and trying to fight.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

The forum was started April 9th 2014. Do not trust anyone who has a joined date in that month, they are the plants.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> The forum was started April 9th 2014. Do not trust anyone who has a joined date in that month, they are the plants.


Oh crap. I'm screwed!


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

It's all ubers master plan, ofcourse if they didn't create this website someone like us would have but think of it this way, incase this website gets really popular like it has lately they can just kill the switch and all contacts are lost in sense of us drivers uniting...

If this thread gets deleted we are all in trouble lol


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

jakob said:


> It's all ubers master plan, ofcourse if they didn't create this website someone like would have but think of it this way, incase this website gets really popular like it has lately they can just kill the switch and all contacts are lost in sense of us drivers uniting...
> 
> If this thread gets deleted we are all in trouble lol


Exactly, they knew their policies would create dissent, and the formation of a forum for drivers was inevitable. So they started the forum themselves to allow easy monitoring, and to find the ring leaders so they could more easily be eliminated. Hopefully everyone was smart enough to use aliases, and separate email addresses. Of course they could still track IP and MAC addresses...

Fnord


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

@Just Some Guy wow didn't even think about the email address, I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I 100% agree that Uber monitors this site. And I'm glad bc there are many issues here that should be brought to the driver's attention. Also, the spreading of knowledge to new and current drivers has been beneficial beyond means. I have learned so much through reading the threads. I'm in my third month and still enjoying the job. (They haven't yet slashed the prices here).


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't thi nk Uber officially monitors 

not enough people here?

PLUS 

Like you consistently all say. they just don't give a f#@± about drivers???


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Russell said:


> I don't thi nk Uber officially monitors
> 
> not enough people here?
> 
> ...


Uber has the beginnings of a vast intelligence network that surrounds the globe, they could rival the _Vatican Intelligence Service... _That's why they added access to the mics in our Uber phones, nobody thinks about talking in front of a random taxi driver...

Fnord


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

you are more on the money than you know 

I may be clueless in forum etiquette but that topic - I know more than the average bear!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> The forum was started April 9th 2014. Do not trust anyone who has a joined date in that month, they are the plants.


Then Larry B (member #2) must be uber by your logic. And I'm the Pope.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> OK, seriously, I don't know who owns this site and I don't care
> but I hope Uber at least monitors it.
> 
> When I complain I want to be heard!


Amen.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Ara, how long have you been driving for Uber?
> 
> In what city?
> 
> I never call pax, but I will text or answer before I cancel.


I driving for 1 year in la but last weak cancel more then 300 request who no answer my text where is drop off.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

my friend, you have mucho cojones...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Uber Gestapos derelict in their duties last week?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> The forum was started April 9th 2014. Do not trust anyone who has a joined date in that month, they are the plants.


I was but a lonely single-celled amoeba, with the help of this forum I grew into a strong plant called a mushroom. Fed bullshit and kept in the dark by UBER!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Id say we are more like weeds in Ubers garden.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

There's one way to find out. Send an email to this forum's "contact us" support team. If:

- there is no reply
- the reply is gibberish / unintelligible
- the reply answers a question you did not ask

Then it's Uber's award winning (sic) support (sic) team.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

It doesn't matter whether this is a Uber site or not. Anyone can join and view the site. Daa! They can't connect me here with the real me. I did not give any personal information. So write on.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Have no doubt this forum is run by uber and also they have uber employees as members who snark here and kinda make themselves known by the way they play. You all feel free to bash me. I'm ok with that, but know this forum is run by Uber and all admins are uber. I know many know this, but a few have no idea what is going on.
> I have no problem with uber running a forum, but I do have a big issue with uber not having a phone number.


Dear Partner,

I would like to officially assure you, that this forum is not run by Uber.
Please stop spreading false information or your access to Uber app maybe suspended.

Thank you,

Uber


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Dear Partner,
> 
> I would like to officially assure you, that this forum is not run by Uber.
> Please stop spreading false information or your access to Uber app maybe suspended.
> ...


I meant Thank you, NOT Uber


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I don't think it has ever been a secret. You are just figuring this out now?


This is NOT true! And if you say ANYTHING negative about Uber again it would suck to be you! And NO I am NOT paid by Uber to threaten people!!!


----------

